# Hagen Lighting



## dipset (Oct 28, 2005)

m new to plants, i jsut got em cuz they were heaper than real plants. now i like em and trying to grow em a bit bigger. Currently I have 80 Watts of Lighting on a 72 BF tank. Running low light plants such as swords, java fern and java moss. I have a Life-Glo(6700K) and Flora-Glo(2700K) by HAGEN. Both are 48" 40W bulbs. Would this be suffiecent?

If not ideas on a 48" light setup for my size tank would be great.


----------

